

Microsoft Can't Even Make Counting From 1 to 7 Simple - jasonlbaptiste
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/14/windows-7-its-the-one-thats-3-ish-after-4102222/

======
bdfh42
The only important news here is that Windows 7 will be 6.1 "under the hood" so
we can reduce any remaining expectations accordingly.

